# seax



## hellize (Apr 27, 2020)

A bad dream

.
It is 43 cm in total, the blade is 26 cm long, forged of L6 and 5160 steels, with around 200 layers.
The handle is made of dark walnut with bronze on both ends and carvings. The sheath is made of thick leather.



The woods are thick and full of shadows. Some of them seem to move, when you turn away looking for a way out.
How did you get here? When did you get here? Neither is important.
Only one thing crosses your mind over and over again: "Escape!"
The minutes slowly turn into hours, yet the coveted exit don't want to show itself, no matter how far and how wide you wander this obscure, dead land. One path is just like other and as if the moldy trees themselves would exhale this impenetrable mist that keeps following your every step, bound to you like a curse.
Your mind slowly starts to make fun of you. Strange voices are echoing amongst the dying trees and as if something... no, it can't be. You are alone.
But then again, you can feel it... you know that something is there... entrenched deep in this orphaned land, something horrible, something ancient is alive, but before you could reach for your blade to make a last bitter stand for your very life...
You're awake! In a lake of sweat, spastically grabbing your seax, you are safe... for now...


----------



## daveb (Apr 27, 2020)

Would it work on urchins in a grocery store?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> Would it work on urchins in a grocery store?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Thanks for asking.


----------



## hellize (Apr 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> Would it work on urchins in a grocery store?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


hehhe, it sure would


----------



## ExistentialHero (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like it'd be handy against a grue.

"You are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike..."


----------



## hellize (Apr 27, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> Looks like it'd be handy against a grue.
> 
> "You are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike..."


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 27, 2020)

I love it! And the seax isn't bad either.


----------



## hellize (Apr 28, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> I love it! And the seax isn't bad either.


Hehe  thanks a lot!


----------

